# Recherche d'un jeu de type RPG



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un jeu pour m'occuper pendant les transports plutôt que de lire les articles du site te le forum 

Côté RPG, j'ai joué à :

J'ai bien aimé les Final Fantasy : j'ai joué et fini les 7, 8 et 9 (ce dernier sur iOS, les autres sur PC)
Les zelda sur GameBoy et NES
Secret of Mana sur iOS (avec in iPhone 7)

Je cherche un RPG avec un style particulier, plutôt du type des Final Fantasy. J'adorais le système de combats du FF7 qui se rapprochait du tour par tour. On avait le temps de réfléchir à ce qu'on voulait faire, pas besoin de déplacer son personnage.
Faire un jeu au style comme Secret of Mana ne m'intéresse plus, trop de paramètres à prendre en compte et même avec le grand écran du XS je pense que je n'y toucherais pas pendant les transports...

Je pourrais très bien acheter de nouveau FF7 mais bon, c'est vraiment idiot. 
Il y a le FF6 qui est mythique, mais ne me tente pas trop vu qu'il est assez vieux...

Je n'ai pas besoin de personnage en 3D ou autre. Il pourrait très bien s'agir de cartes à jouer pour les personnage pendant les combats que cela ne me dérangerait pas.

Le tout c'est que :

ce soit bien en tour par tour
qu'il y ai de la magie de soin et d'attaque
que l'histoire tienne bien la route
qu'il n'y ait pas de publicité et d'achat intégré. Juste l'achat du jeu

Auriez-vous des jeux à me conseiller ?

Merci


----------



## USB09 (7 Octobre 2018)

Le dernier Final Fantasy c’est pas le 14 ? Il me semble qu’ils l’ont fait version mobile (avec des têtes de gamins) tout en 3D.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Octobre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Le dernier Final Fantasy c’est pas le 14 ? Il me semble qu’ils l’ont fait version mobile (avec des têtes de gamins) tout en 3D.


Il s'agit du XV



ecatomb a dit:


> Le tout c'est que :
> 
> ce soit bien en tour par tour
> qu'il y ai de la magie de soin et d'attaque
> ...


Il ne s'agit pas de tour par tour ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2018)

Qui n'est apparement plus disponible sur l'App Store, quand au gameplay il est un peu spécial.
S'il n'y avais pas besoin de déplacer les perso, ce serait mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Novembre 2018)

Quelques uns que j'ai vu :

Night of the Full Moon : un jeu assez spécial, il me semble pas si mal et était mis en avant la semaine dernière sur l'App Store
Age Of Magic : très joli graphiquement et bien en tour par tour. Par contre, cela a l'air d'être surtout un Pay2Win ... Je ne suis pas non plus certain que l'histoire soit top
Onmyoji : sans doute dans le même style
Knights Chronicle: idem

Avez-vous essayé un de ces jeux et qu'en pensez-vous ? Je n'ai pas envi de jouer à un où je serais bloqué si on ne passe pas à la caisse...
Je préfère mettre même 20€ dès le début est être ensuite tranquille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2018)

Bon, je me suis pris le "Night of the Full Moon".
Le jeu est uniquement en anglais (sinon ce serait une langue avec autre chose que des caractères latins : chinois/japonais ?)
On ne gère pas une équipe mais un seul personnage. C'est de la simple 2D sans trop d'animation.

C'est assez sympa à jouer et les actions possible du personnage sont réalisés via des cartes.
A noter qu'il y a 4 classes disponibles à jouer (+2 autres via des packs). A vous de choisir au début du jeu celle que vous voulez.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Novembre 2019)

Connaissez-vous "Battle Chasers Nightwar" ? Il semble pas mal mais j'aimerais bien avoir le retour d'un de ses joueurs.


----------

